# Kindle Touch online games - free futoshiki, killer sudoku, and more!



## kiri (Feb 7, 2012)

Lately I've been playing lots of games with my Kindle Touch -- using the
experimental web browser online! It started when I was looking for
killer sudoku and discovered that some of the best puzzle pages are
directly playable in the Kindle! So for a couple weeks I've been testing
sites and pages and will share the results.

The first group is puzzle and word game pages. The best sites are Brainbashers, 
Puzzle Baron, and Krazy Dad. They are my favorites. You will need to practice with 
pinching and zooming and familiarize yourself with the browser. But after a bit you can 
develop a light, deft touch. (Try using the little finger to tap rather than the index finger). 
You might want to start with smaller puzzles like futoshiki, tents, or skyscrapers. 
Below is a list of what works and what doesn't work on each site:

*Brainbashers* http://www.brainbashers.com/puzzles.asp
this takes you to the general puzzle page. If you enter through the main page, look
for the 'puzzle' tab at the top (not the games tab). Most of the daily 'japanese'
puzzles work. Most of the word games do not work -- except, happily, for
dropquotes and cryptograms. 
*Sudoku and Killer Sudoku* -- both work, prepare to pinch and zoom. Pencil
marks are entered by simply typing more than one number in a cell. There is an
auto pencil (useful in Sudoku) just above the undo button upper right, in case
it doesn't show. You can take down the keyboard by tapping a blank spot. Be careful
you don't touch a link around the edges --if you leave the page you will lose your
puzzle. On complex things like killers I keep a little graph of my finds in case I
lose it (but after a little practice that isn't a problem anymore). Also -- it seems
the puzzle might be 'saved' in your browser if you turn off without leaving the
web page. When I reopened the Kindle many hours later, and on a different
wifi -- the browser came up with the puzzle still there and at the point I left it!

*Other puzzles* working on this site: Futoshiki, kakuro (choose the new version),
hitori, slithlerlink, nonogrid, slant, daily range, kakurasu, tents, netslide, network, 
skyscrapers (towers), abc path, filomino, calcudoku (kenken), lightup, mathematics, 
daily logic puzzle (with a grid).
Word games: drop quotes, cryptograms (but see puzzle baron below)

Not working: bridges (hashi) --no line, most of the word games.

*PuzzleBaron* http://www.cryptograms.org/puzzles.php
Working: Cryptograms - (nicer interface than Brainbashers -- fits the Kindle screen
better), clueless crossword (codewords!), dropquotes , logic puzzle, mixups,
word twist (choose 'old version' -- a little slow on KT), sudoku (but no auto
pencils, so I recommend Brainbashers)

But: Acrostics -- It works fine except a vertical ad pops across part of the puzzle.
Same problem for hangman. Not working: patchwords, boxtrot (tetris).

*Krazydad's online killer sudoku*: http://krazydad.com/killersudoku/
Look for the play online link halfway down the page.
These killers fit the Kindle screen almost exactly. No keyboard and not much resizing is
required. There is a row of numbers below the screen. The little 'm' to the right
changes into pencilmark mode. Tap a number and then the cell to enter it.

Some general thoughts on online Kindle gaming: the sites above shouldn't cause any
problems. Elsewhere if you hit a link that is incompatible, you will usually just get an
info screen or the message 'plugin not found'. Just back up with the back arrow. 
Every once in a while I got hung up (though not on these sites). To get out -- press 
the main menu button and leave the browser, or simply turn off the Kindle, then turn
it back on. Go back into the browser. Unfortunately, it will start to load the last page -- 
which you probably don't want if it hung up. Tap on the menu key in the browser, then 
bookmarks, and google (or some other bookmark) before the page finishes loading, which 
will take you elsewhere and out of trouble!


----------



## kiri (Feb 7, 2012)

There are several places to play mahjong solitaire or shisensho
(mahjong connect or mahjong2D) online using the Kindle Touch
browser.

http://www.mah-jongg.ch/mahjongg/mahjongg.html
mahjong solitaire - nice 3d look and choice of layout and tileset.
There is a row of buttons below the layout for options such as hints.
(Some of the alternate layouts other than the standard are easier
to see at first.)

Mahjong Shanghai at gamegix.com http://gamegix.com/mahjong/game
Another 3-D look version-- no alternate layouts.

Taipei Mahjong at kielack.com http://www.kielack.com/games/taipei.php
This one has simpler graphics. 'Shadows' indicate a stack of tiles. The
thickness of the shadow indicates the depth of the stack. But scroll
down below the explanation -- there is a very large set of extra
layouts.

Shisensho http://proj.phk.at/el/9/shisensho.html
Nice looking classic tiles in a larger size -- easy to tap and 
responsive. Not timed, which makes it better for Kindle than the
other shishensos. 
(Also check out on this site: freecell, tetravex).

Mahjong 2D http://gamegix.com/mahjong2d/game
Classic tiles. Timed (5 minutes). You are not really
likely to finish on Kindle -- but can get as far as possible!

Mahjong 2D http://bezumie.com/mahjong2d/index.php
A cute shisensho using kitchen utensils instead of classic tiles.
Timed at about 5 minutes. You can get a little ahead of Kindle's
lag by tapping immediately on the matching item.

Adjust board sizes by pinch-zoom with your fingers. Tap the first tile.
It will flash or change. To unselect a tile, tap it again, or on a blank
spot on the page.


----------

